# Captiva Info



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Dawg Fisher, I fished that area this weekend--conditions were tough. Suggest booking a charter with Captain Jay Withers, Silver Lining Charters. [email protected]. 941-204-5229. He put his tournament anglers on 2 tarpon and dozens of snook before 8:00 a.m. on Saturday. Snook have been more prevalent than reds, a lot of trout around, and still a lot of tarpon. I would imagine that reds, snook, trout and grouper would be the target species for Jay at that time of the year, but he can let you know. There are always sharks in the passes and on the flats near the passes. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You don't need a guide there.

Hit the passes with lady fish caught on the inside. Fish the islands for snook and reds and the grass for trout. Just as you would anywhere.

Redfish pass also holds snook on the edges of the pass and hold on because Goliath roam there too.


----------



## Dawg Fisher (Mar 30, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> You don't need a guide there.
> 
> Hit the passes with lady fish caught on the inside. Fish the islands for snook and reds and the grass for trout. Just as you would anywhere.
> 
> Redfish pass also holds snook on the edges of the pass and hold on because Goliath roam there too.


Thanks DuckNut. I appreciate the info.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Good luck. Let us know how you do.


----------



## Dawg Fisher (Mar 30, 2016)

Will do. If anyone on the forum will be there the same week let me know and maybe we can hook up. I'll be with the family but I'm sure the kids will want some beach time or sleep in time


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dawg Fisher said:


> Will do. If anyone on the forum will be there the same week let me know and maybe we can hook up. I'll be with the family but I'm sure the kids will want some beach time or sleep in time


If this year will be like the warm fall we had last year, then their might still be some snook in the passes, but none on the beaches in Oct. If we have a cool front around then, then I wouldn't count on snook in the passes. Oct is more geared around redfish and trout and you can catch an occasional snook and even juvinal tarpon by canoeing or kayaking (can rent them) in Ding Darling park and Tarpon bay. You can hit the passing from shore for lots of jacks and ladyfish. maybe some spanish mackeral, mangrove snapper, bluefish and an occasional snook (if they haven't left there yet) or redfish. I suggest throwing 3/8 to 1/2 oz jigs in the pass with 3-4" soft plastic paddle tail bodies in light colors like white pearl, tan and white, gray back, white or silver belly, white pearl with chartreuse tail, chartreuse and white or light olive and white. In the evenings, you can throw those same jigs with either new penny colored or dark olive.


----------



## Dawg Fisher (Mar 30, 2016)

Backwater said:


> If this year will be like the warm fall we had last year, then their might still be some snook in the passes, but none on the beaches in Oct. If we have a cool front around then, then I wouldn't count on snook in the passes. Oct is more geared around redfish and trout and you can catch an occasional snook and even juvinal tarpon by canoeing or kayaking (can rent them) in Ding Darling park and Tarpon bay. You can hit the passing from shore for lots of jacks and ladyfish. maybe some spanish mackeral, mangrove snapper, bluefish and an occasional snook (if they haven't left there yet) or redfish. I suggest throwing 3/8 to 1/2 oz jigs in the pass with 3-4" soft plastic paddle tail bodies in light colors like white pearl, tan and white, gray back, white or silver belly, white pearl with chartreuse tail, chartreuse and white or light olive and white. In the evenings, you can throw those same jigs with either new penny colored or dark olive.


Thanks Backwater. Will the snook be inshore in October like in the mangroves or out to deeper waters. I really wanted to focus on snook. I know on the east coast they are running mullet in the fall I was hoping that was the case in Captiva because we really like the area. I can catch redfish up in Georgia Coastal so I was really looking forward to the snook. I would hate to rebook our trip but I may if the snook will be gone from inshore.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

It really depends on the weather we have this year, based on the la Nina effect we are currently having (little rain). If it stays hot or at least warm, then the snook action will stay hot on the inside side of the island. After they spawn in July on the beaches (last month they do so), then they'll hang around for about a month or so, be in and out of the passes till sometime in Sept. We don't have those big mullet runs on the beaches like they do on the east coast. Over there, the mullet that are on the outside have no place to run since the passes are far and few between. Here on the Gulf side, then mullet will run inside and plenty of places for them to go and not be trapped out on the beach side. So the snook will around the inside side, possibly still be in the passes if it stays warm. When it's cool or cold, they will hit the mangrove estuaries with black or dark bottoms to warm themselves up during the day.

Will you have a boat, kayaks or are you DIY on foot? Spinning, fly??


----------



## Dawg Fisher (Mar 30, 2016)

Here is a pic of my boat. I now have a few extras, trolling motor Hummingbird, Lights, etc.


Backwater said:


> It really depends on the weather we have this year, based on the la Nina effect we are currently having (little rain). If it stays hot or at least warm, then the snook action will stay hot on the inside side of the island. After they spawn in July on the beaches (last month they do so), then they'll hang around for about a month or so, be in and out of the passes till sometime in Sept. We don't have those big mullet runs on the beaches like they do on the east coast. Over there, the mullet that are on the outside have no place to run since the passes are far and few between. Here on the Gulf side, then mullet will run inside and plenty of places for them to go and not be trapped out on the beach side. So the snook will around the inside side, possibly still be in the passes if it stays warm. When it's cool or cold, they will hit the mangrove estuaries with black or dark bottoms to warm themselves up during the day.
> 
> Will you have a boat, kayaks or are you DIY on foot? Spinning, fly??


Yes I have a new Riverhawk Kingfisher. Drafts about 4". Runs 25mph, has trolling motor and adding poling platform. I typically spin and baitcast, but fly fishing is option. I was hoping for some mangrove snook action as well as night time dock fishing action. I really don't care much for the pass fishing other than catching a lot of course. I don't mind if they are moved to the mangroves I just hope they don't leave and head out to deep water. I don't know a lot about snook fishing other than I have caught them off the beaches in summer and in the pass the one time we went to Sanibel (I didn't have a boat at that time).


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Dawg Fisher said:


> Here is a pic of my boat. I now have a few extras, trolling motor Hummingbird, Lights, etc.
> 
> 
> Yes I have a new Riverhawk Kingfisher. Drafts about 4". Runs 25mph, has trolling motor and adding poling platform. I typically spin and baitcast, but fly fishing is option. I was hoping for some mangrove snook action as well as night time dock fishing action. I really don't care much for the pass fishing other than catching a lot of course. I don't mind if they are moved to the mangroves I just hope they don't leave and head out to deep water. I don't know a lot about snook fishing other than I have caught them off the beaches in summer and in the pass the one time we went to Sanibel (I didn't have a boat at that time).


http://www.microskiff.com/threads/posting-photos.39740/


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dawg Fisher said:


> Here is a pic of my boat. I now have a few extras, trolling motor Hummingbird, Lights, etc.
> 
> 
> Yes I have a new Riverhawk Kingfisher. Drafts about 4". Runs 25mph, has trolling motor and adding poling platform. I typically spin and baitcast, but fly fishing is option. I was hoping for some mangrove snook action as well as night time dock fishing action. I really don't care much for the pass fishing other than catching a lot of course. I don't mind if they are moved to the mangroves I just hope they don't leave and head out to deep water. I don't know a lot about snook fishing other than I have caught them off the beaches in summer and in the pass the one time we went to Sanibel (I didn't have a boat at that time).


I'm very familiar with the Riverhawk Kingfisher. I almost bought one once I was so bent on them. Funny thing is, I have a project skiff going that closely resembles that boat.

So yes, that skiff is perfect for getting in all the mangrove bays and corners of ding darling and Tarpon Bay. You can also launch from Punta Rassa and fish the eastern shore of the river, north of the causeway. Your boat is also ideal for some daytime dock fishing and nighttime dock light fishing there. PM me and I will give you the skinny on that and where to go.

Ted Haas


----------



## Dawg Fisher (Mar 30, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I'm very familiar with the Riverhawk Kingfisher. I almost bought one once I was so bent on them. Funny thing is, I have a project skiff going that closely resembles that boat.
> 
> So yes, that skiff is perfect for getting in all the mangrove bays and corners of ding darling and Tarpon Bay. You can also launch from Punta Rassa and fish the eastern shore of the river, north of the causeway. Your boat is also ideal for some daytime dock fishing and nighttime dock light fishing there. PM me and I will give you the skinny on that and where to go.
> 
> Ted Haas


Awesome. I'll have to figure out the pm thing. I'm in the mountains now and coverage is in and out.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Just click on my avatar and then click on the spot that says "Start a conversation"


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Good luck in October with you and your kids!


----------

